# Why A class Hymer owners are short people



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- or at least my theory is that every morning after having lifted the bed back up to the roof, with only two hands its necessary to hold it there with your head whilst you use both hands to clip the retaining catch in place . . hence after a couple of times your vertibrae gets compressed a touch - after a couple of weeks you end up several inches shorter . . . much more and I'll be able to wear kids size long trousers :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Cor Hymer think of everything, whilst her indoors is outdoors running on the spot for thirty minutes, him outdoors can be indoors doing lift ups - harmony in exercise for teenage pensioners. :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Did Drummer have a Hymer then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

You must have been in a very old one, or perhaps using a lead lined duvet to protect against fall-out! 

Mine stays up where it's put, the seat belt clip is so it won't fall on my head going over pot holes.

On the other hand I am quite short!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Vicdicdoc

I think you'll find something is amiss with your bed.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vic,

You'll just have to boast that your nightly escapades have knackered your Hymer struts.

Give carol a pm, as she had hers replaced, after shrinking to a bare (ha, ha) 5ft.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> Vicdicdoc
> 
> I think you'll find something is amiss with your bed.
> 
> Ian


A miss or a mrs .... still in it :lol: :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Vic,
> 
> You'll just have to boast that your nightly escapades have knackered your Hymer struts.
> 
> ...


Yes.... well I have shrunk and yes the struts were replaced.... don't think it was the nightly escapades though - and to prove it, when the replacements actually arrived in Portugal they were OVER twice the thickness and three times longer than the originals.... Now if that doesn't prove that the ones originally fitted to the motorhome (only 2 years old) weren't incorrect I don't know what did. Would Hymer pay - would they hell.....

So we have excellent struts now, but to be honest there ain't enough room up there for much fun 

Carol
But it is for sale if you want it....price reduced too - so take a look on the MHF classifieds here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-240.html


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- I guess that as the van is a 1997 model the bed lifting struts/springs have had a fair bit of use one way or another  and its possible that it does need new ones but [along] with other bits & pieces which I want to spend my money on, these will just have to wait their turn and although I'm adverse to 'keep-fit' [allowing Sylvia to do enough for the two of us], I'll pretend that lifting the bed up each morning is MY keep-fit' regime :wink: 
By the by - does anyone know where replacement springs/struts can be obtained ?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

www.dmiuk.com mate

Keith


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

As a matter of interest I was planning to come down the M1 with my new (to me) smoker and logically called Deepcar to explain that I wanted them to advise about the vehicle with a view to coming back in September for work. I was told "We're refusing outside work as we're too busy".

I went to Peter Hambleton involving a Newcastle to Carlisle trip to get on the right M'way. I was very pleased with my meeting I have to say. Telephone 01772 315078


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Bed Struts*

Aye, we had ours done by Peter as well - but more because whenever we went over a big pothole, I always thought the things was going to come down on my head!

Don't think it has to do with size, more to do with the gross weight over many years that it has been trying to lift Mrs Smick and me back up to the ceiling !

Smick


----------

